# PHẦN MỀM CHUYÊN CHẶN GAME TRÊN MÁY TÍNH ĐỂ TRẺ TẬP TRUNG HỌC HÀNH



## Mynga128 (8/12/21)

Review về phần mềm chặn game máy tính mà em cài trong máy gia đình cực kỳ hiệu quả, để con tập trung học hành không phải lo đến việc xao nhãng vào game mà bỏ học rồi nghiện game. 


Phần mềm nhà em dùng là VAPU, các mẹ cứ tìm tên trên google hoặc truy cập link: Sản phẩm- VAPU Chuyên gia diệt web đen là ra, giá 500k/năm, tính là hơn 40k/tháng, rẻ và dễ sử dụng. Phần mềm có mấy tính năng kiểu tự động phát hiện web đen, link virus để chặn không thể truy cập, với lại có phần để bố mẹ tự gắn link cần cấm vào để máy tính không vào được nữa. 


Phần mềm có một cái rất hay là chặn được từ game online cho đến game offline, khi bố mẹ chọn khóa thì máy tính sẽ không tải được game xuống nữa, gần như là chặn hoàn toàn luôn. Phần mềm cũng có chức năng chặn theo giờ. Như nhà em là chặn vào 6h sáng dến 11h30 trưa là giờ con em học trên lớp, buổi chiều cho con dùng một lúc, đến 4h chiều là bật chế độ khóa máy tính, không vào được nữa. Tối lại mở ra cho hai bố mẹ sử dụng. Cứ cài đặt như vậy là mỗi ngày nó sẽ tự động bật - tắt theo giờ, mình không phải chỉnh thủ công. 


Phần mềm dễ sử dụng, khá tốt nên bố mẹ cứ yên tâm lựa chọn nhé!


----------

